# Kirjava-Meep Method for Skewb



## Kirjava (Dec 25, 2010)

We were holding off on this for so long it turned into a christmas present for the community :3

Some of you will know of the acubist solution. This is a radically different method and Mike should consider changing the title of his webpage. 

So a few months back I was on IRC and we were talking about how skewb is going to be an official event in 2011 (It should be, unless ron changes his mind). So I was like "ok I'm going to make a skewb method" because I'm pretty awesome like that. In pops Meep and he was like "hay I made one before" and I was like "lol that's cool but what if you did this instead" and it turned out to be a nice set of steps with a non stupid algcount and the algs turned out sexily. I made a preliminary page on my site while we were developing this to give a place to store algs and to give people a place to learn it while we were working on it still. There are some alternative algs on that page that some people may prefer. The Z perm we used to use was kinda terrible and hard to execute sub5. We then found one that can be executed sub3. Some of the L5C cases might be improvable.

Anyone who's ever tried to generate algs for skewb will know how... odd... it is. There's a program that's like CubeExplorer that uses some weird ass non-fixed number based notation and a program like ACube that appears to give long algs for no particular reason in certain situations. Interesting beast to tame.

All the different skewb notations are weird. We went with something simple and similar to 3x3x3 notation. 

Here's a video of Dan Cohen skewbin' with it. He's actually using two look L5C, which helps show the potential of the method.

There are like three tiers for the method. A 'beginners' version (which is what Dan is using in that video) which is 8 algs and a 'normal' version which is 14 algs (although, you can conjugate one L5C into all of them if you're lazy). There's also a 'ZB' type method which is 18 additional algs, although the 'normal' version should be good enough to be averaging about 7 or less.

Anyway,

GOGOGO LEARN IT ALREADY

Merry Christmas bitᴄhes.


----------



## jiggy (Dec 25, 2010)

Inspirational! You've convinced me to invest in a skewb. That seems like a very reasonable alg count, too. It needs a snappy name, however, "The Kirjava-Meep method" is a bit of a mouthful! (Merry Christmas!)


----------



## Meep (Dec 25, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Inspirational! You've convinced me to invest in a skewb. That seems like a very reasonable alg count, too. It needs a snappy name, however, "The Kirjava-Meep method" is a bit of a mouthful! (Merry Christmas!)


 
I often refer to it as Kirmeep (the Frog?) lol =P


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 25, 2010)

Where's Andrew Kang where you need him.

Interesting, I like the idea of it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 25, 2010)

Kirjava continues to amaze me.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 25, 2010)

This makes me want to buy a skewb


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 25, 2010)

I can't find a page teaching the notation.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I can't find a page teaching the notation.


 
>_> http://meepinator.atspace.com/skewb-fcn.html


----------



## riffz (Dec 25, 2010)

I've known this sekrit meffd for a while now


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 25, 2010)

this is hard i cant seem to get it the notations is kind of confusing i use the MD1313 1 alg method and i average 22 seconds i want to learn this but im quite confused


----------



## Meep (Dec 25, 2010)

With the notation, you basically keep one 'fixed corner' facing you and rotate the other corners while keeping that 'fixed corner' still.

Should note that fixed corner isn't necessarily the best way to execute some of these algs, it just seemed like the easiest way to relay the algs to everyone (Kirjava and I were dealing with some notation that looked like 0 4 ~8 3 ~2 ~1 6 and it sucked).

Also, 8.60 a12 :3


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got a Skewb for Christmas- as soon as I figure it out on my own, I'll click your link and learn this. =D


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> Also, 8.60 a12 :3


 
I've been using this for a while, only 1 alg learnt, and I average around 14 ^^.
I do my algs slightly differently, Chris Bird made a skewb tutorial, notation being to hold like a normal cube; 
turning around the URF corner = R/R'
turning around the ULF corner = L/L'
I use R' L R L' for pi, R' L R L' (rotation) R' L R L' for L, then Uperm with Pi, y2 Pi.
It's usually 2/3 look l5c.


----------



## Meep (Dec 26, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> I've been using this for a while, only 1 alg learnt, and I average around 14 ^^.
> I do my algs slightly differently, Chris Bird made a skewb tutorial, notation being to hold like a normal cube;
> turning around the URF corner = R/R'
> turning around the ULF corner = L/L'
> ...



Yeah, I don't execute all of my algs with fixed corner. My Pi actually feels like R B' R' B when executing (or R' F R F' if I wanna do partial center control), and my U-perm feels like Pi y2 Pi. =P We just chose fixed corner to be consistent (and it seemed easy to explain/use) on the site. I'm not saying it's a horrible way to execute algs; some of them are actually really nice with it. =P


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

You didn't list the L5C case where (held like a 3x3), centers U and F are swapped, and centers R and L are swapped. Center B is solved.


----------



## Meep (Dec 26, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> You didn't list the L5C case where (held like a 3x3), centers U and F are swapped, and centers R and L are swapped. Center B is solved.


 
"Set-up moves are sometimes required for the cases involving 3 and 4 unsolved centers."

You just have to do 1 move to turn into a Z or H-perm (or U in other cases), then undo that move at the end.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> "Set-up moves are sometimes required for the cases involving 3 and 4 unsolved centers."
> 
> You just have to do 1 move to turn into a Z or H-perm (or U in other cases), then undo that move at the end.


Thanks.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

YEESSSSSS. IT'S OUT. IT'S OUTTTT. 

In other news, I'm going on a 12 hour car ride soon and my guhong is broken. Looks like I'm going to be learning this.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 26, 2010)

Sexy. I'm going to have to learn to properly speedskewb now instead of using a dodgy beginner thing I figured out myself. Is this actually going to become official? GOGOGO official blindskewbing.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

Recognition for l5c is hard. What I've been looking for is centers that are opposite color of the corners they are by. Like blue center by green corners. So for 5 wrong centers, if there are two opposite centers that are adjacent (red center with orange corners next to green center with blue corners) then I know it will be either X-a or X-b. Then I look to see which side the yellow center is on. If the yellow center is adjacent to one of the opposite centers on the right sde, then it will be X-a. If it adjacent to the le side it will be X-b. Also for 5 wrong centers, if one opposite center, then it will be Wat-a or Wat-b. If yellow is adjacent to the right off opp. center then it is Wat-b. If yellow center is adjacent to the left of opp. center then it is Wat-a. For the swirl cases, I look at yellow center. If the corners of yellow side's correct center is to the left then it is Swirl-a. If to the right, then Swirl-B.

So basically, I look for opp. colors then I look for yellow center and its location. Hopefully that helps recognition for some of y'all.


----------



## Meep (Dec 27, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Recognition for l5c is hard. What I've been looking for is centers that are opposite color of the corners they are by. Like blue center by green corners. So for 5 wrong centers, if there are two opposite centers that are adjacent (red center with orange corners next to green center with blue corners) then I know it will be either X-a or X-b. Then I look to see which side the yellow center is on. If the yellow center is adjacent to one of the opposite centers on the right sde, then it will be X-a. If it adjacent to the le side it will be X-b. Also for 5 wrong centers, if one opposite center, then it will be Wat-a or Wat-b. If yellow is adjacent to the right off opp. center then it is Wat-b. If yellow center is adjacent to the left of opp. center then it is Wat-a. For the swirl cases, I look at yellow center. If the corners of yellow side's correct center is to the left then it is Swirl-a. If to the right, then Swirl-B.
> 
> So basically, I look for opp. colors then I look for yellow center and its location. Hopefully that helps recognition for some of y'all.



I look at where the top center wants to go, then the adjacent sides of that piece. Recognition gets really easy once you're used to it, the bigger problem is recalling as Skewb isn't easily finger-trickable.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

Hopefully this notation becomes official. Much better then number notation and it's fairly simple to remember.

I should have all algs memorized by end of my vacation. Still have another 5 hourd drive tomorrow and 12 hours later this week.

On your alg page, are the ones that are quickest to execute written first? Like on peanut case there is 3 algs, is the first one the quickest?


----------



## Meep (Dec 27, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Hopefully this notation becomes official. Much better then number notation and it's fairly simple to remember.
> 
> I should have all lags memorized by end of my vacation. Still have another 5 hourd drive tomorrow and 12 hours later this week.
> 
> On your alg page, are the ones that are quickest to execute written first? Like on peanut case there is 3 algs, is the first one the quickest?



Yeah, first one is the one I prefer. The others are either ones that Thom prefers, or are optimal.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok im pretty exited about learning to solve that corner twisting not pyraminx cube shape puzzle, where do I buy one? Any recommendations on which to buy?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 28, 2010)

I have corner algs memo'd. But l5c set up moves are giving me trouble. Whenever I have a clockwise or counterclockwise 3 center swap, I can't figure out the set up move. I'll try to set it up for a U alg, but whenever I finish the alg and undo the set-up move, the centers aren't solved?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm glad I ordered a Skewb yesterday.

Oh, and comms. GOGOGO!


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 29, 2010)

You held this off for so long that I made my own algs for the method.
Some are not quite as good.
The difference that I made was that I made my algs with the skewb held the other way. Basically with the solved layer on the top not the bottom.


----------

